# Wie Brandschutzklappen ansteuern?



## Cloud01 (26 März 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe bei einem kleinen Projekt eine Brandschutzklappe, mit folgendem Antrieb BFL230-T.
Ich denke mal das es nicht rechtens ist wenn ich diesen direkt über die Steuerung schalte, da habe ich mir gedacht das evtl. folgendes Produkt Sinn machen würde.
https://www.troxhesco.ch/troxnetcom/s64-thc-0dc8d99109c83884

Oder habt ihr da einen bessere Alternative?


----------



## Fireman_Frank (26 März 2021)

Dein Belimo-Antrieb hat Federrücklauf und thermoelektr. Auslöseeinrichtung, d.h. wenn dem warm wird schließt der die Klappe, egal was du mit der Steuerung machst. Deshalb hätte ich kein Problem damit die Klappe direkt zu steuern.

Frank


----------



## Cloud01 (26 März 2021)

Perfekt danke für dein Feedback, dann würde das in etwa so aussehen.


----------



## Fireman_Frank (26 März 2021)

Ich würde die Ansteuerung der Klappe auch über die Steuerung machen:
- Zum einen wäre es klug beim Einschalten der Lüftung erst die BSK aufzumachen und erst mit Endlage auf den Lüfter einzuschalten, damit erschlägst du dann auch gleich den zweiten Punkt das bei Auslösung der BSK der Lüfter ausgeht.
- Zum anderen empfiehlt es sich (und wird auch manchmal vom TÜV etc. gefordert) einen Service-/Testschalter aufs HMI zu bringen mit dem die Klappe geschaltet werden kann.


----------



## sunny22 (31 März 2021)

Brandschutzklappen sind regelmäßig (afaik 1x im Jahr) vor Ort zu prüfen. Bei motorischen BSK kann diese Prüfung durch einen automatischen Testlauf ersetzt werden bei dem die beiden Endlagen und die Laufzeiten überprüft werden. Der Test ist zu protokollieren. Bei uns läuft der Test 1x im Monat.
Ich habe erst kürzlich ein altes BSK System bei uns steuerungstechnisch auf S7 umgestellt. Vll. besteht ja Interesse an den FB's zur Steuerung und Überwachung der BSK.
Grüße Oliver


----------



## Captain Future (4 April 2021)

Ja bitte einmal posten... die FB's
Wie machst du das mit dem Protokollieren ? Über ein Display ? und abspeichern ?


----------



## sunny22 (8 April 2021)

Ich hab mal eine der Etagen CPU's in ein Projekt gepackt und hier angehängt. Dort sind mit FB1 und FB6 zwei Bausteine für motorische und mechanische BSK mit drin. Der ganze Verbund besteht aus 5 CPU's (eine pro Etage) die über MPI vernetzt sind.
Die Klappen haben TROX AS-EM Steuermodule und sind über ASi angebunden. Daher auch die Adressaufdröselung im FB. Das Hauptprogramm ist in CFC erstellt. Wer sich das auch angucken möchte braucht also die CFC-Option im Step7
Als HMI ist ein Movicon Panel im Einsatz. Dort kann man Berichte über Berichtsvorlagen im .RTF Format erstellen. Diese werden nach dem Test auf einem USB-Stick gespeichert der am Panel steckt.

Grüße Oliver

Anhang anzeigen Bsk.zip


EDIT: Falls das jemand für sein Projekt nutzt, ist es besser in der Testfunktion hinter der Sprungmarke tst1 statt R #TestFertig S #TestFertig zu schreiben da auch nach einem Testabbruch der Test ja fertig ist. Das könnte sonst zu Problemen bei nachgeschalteten Steuerungen führen z.B. für den Test gestoppte Anlagen oder so.


----------

